# Gaggia Classic and MC2 (The perfect couple!)



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Thought i'd proudly show off my new geeky set-up (my wife is laughing aloud!!)

These two (MC2 and classic) are always trying to cuddle up together at night so i've put the prep tray in-between to keep them apart (they say that 'distance makes the coffee smoother!! ha). These are my super tips that i think make a huge difference to to my ritual morning coffee. (any feedback appreciated!!)

1) Turn the Classic on a good 20 minutes before pulling a brew (forget what the ready light says and the instructions!!)

2) Keep everything hot (shot glasses and basket soaked in water from kettle and dry just before extraction)

3) Use a device that helps to de-clump and evenly distribute the grinds in the basket (note ive used a large downing needle in a cork and I circle the grinds in a circular motion until i get to the middle - this doesn't cause channeling as first thought).

4) Surf the boiler (dispense some water and watch as the ready light goes off...Then when it reappears take the shot (water should be at optimum temp now!)

5) Time the shot...25-30 seconds is what im ideally aiming for....









Mark


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking good mate.. I'm having to opt for the cheaper hand version at the mo but this exact set up is next on my list.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I use a carezza (basically a classic minus the opv) and an mc2 to good effect. Next on the list is a new machine though!


----------



## Psticks (Dec 23, 2017)

Excellent, I'm probably going to go for the same set up.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Crikey, you managed to drag up a 5 year old post.

Good combo though.

I had agreed setup for a while.

Served me well


----------



## Jimaldo (Dec 26, 2017)

20mins before brewing :-s


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

FlatWhitey said:


> A few weeks back on eBay pre-2015 ones were consistently going for 175-225, with some of the earliest (late 90s to early 00s) going for 250+. I'm guessing it's all the people stuck at home and wanting some espresso (it's why I did at least!).
> 
> Wish I'd come across this place sooner as I'd have saved a bunch of cash that could be going on a PID, upgraded hardware and learnt so much more before buying!





mookielagoo said:


> Thought i'd proudly show off my new geeky set-up (my wife is laughing aloud!!)
> 
> These two (MC2 and classic) are always trying to cuddle up together at night so i've put the prep tray in-between to keep them apart (they say that 'distance makes the coffee smoother!! ha). These are my super tips that i think make a huge difference to to my ritual morning coffee. (any feedback appreciated!!)
> 
> ...


 After 8 lovely years my classic was needing something. Coffee tasted rough.. A new s/s portafilter and shower screen set has made a HUGE unimaginable difference to the taste of my coffee.. Despite regular cleaning I realised behind the shower was in a terrible state see pics!


----------

